# Decent snowpants



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I respond this way because you are asking for "decent" pants:

If that is your budget you should just find the best deal on the most marked down pants you can find in your size and take what you can get. A decent pair of pants starts at $200 on the low-end.

I have a $100 pair that I paid like 60 for and they are complete shit.

I have a $400 pair that I paid about 200 for and they are exactly like a $400 pair of pants.

Happy hunting.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

head over to your local 'Sports Authority' or equivalent store and grab some of those super cheap $20 black snow pants. They kick ass and are warm as hell


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Cotton thermals, scotchgard, and a pair of wranglers.

Sincerely, 
Texas


----------



## crystal (Oct 29, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> I respond this way because you are asking for "decent" pants:
> 
> If that is your budget you should just find the best deal on the most marked down pants you can find in your size and take what you can get. A decent pair of pants starts at $200 on the low-end.
> 
> ...


Recommend me a nice pair for around $200.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> Cotton thermals, scotchgard, and a pair of wranglers.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Texas


When I first started riding like 22 years ago I rocked wool Austrian military surplus pants. No shit.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

crystal said:


> Recommend me a nice pair for around $200.


Well I'm a Volcom whore, and they make several pairs between about 189 and 220. That price range won't quite get you into Goretex, but if you can find something on sale with GTX, I'd jump on it like a fly on shit.

Volcom outerwear is good stuff, but aside from that, 2 of my favorite features are the Ziptech pants to jacket interface (patented, one of those really slick ones like the K2 ankle strap hinge), as well as the glove stash (open outer pocket you can quickly shove gloves into on the lift or in the trees).

If you want really good shit maybe Shred will sell you a 15 year old pair of Arcteryx for $200 but I'd be a little concerned with odor


----------



## crystal (Oct 29, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> Well I'm a Volcom whore, and they make several pairs between about 189 and 220. That price range won't quite get you into Goretex, but if you can find something on sale with GTX, I'd jump on it like a fly on shit.
> 
> Volcom outerwear is good stuff, but aside from that, 2 of my favorite features are the Ziptech pants to jacket interface (patented, one of those really slick ones like the K2 ankle strap hinge), as well as the glove stash (open outer pocket you can quickly shove gloves into on the lift or in the trees).
> 
> If you want really good shit maybe Shred will sell you a 15 year old pair of Arcteryx for $200 but I'd be a little concerned with odor


I've heard good things about volcom. I don't know what I was thinking about getting a good pair for $200. What do you think about the 32 Blahzay DGK. You can't go wrong with 20k/10k.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

crystal said:


> I've heard good things about volcom. I don't know what I was thinking about getting a good pair for $200. What do you think about the 32 Blahzay DGK. You can't go wrong with 20k/10k.


sounds good. it just so happens that I am also a 32 slut. 20k/10k is fine your in the rockies not maritime snow, GTX and high xxk/xxk is not too necessary as warm layers are.


----------



## crystal (Oct 29, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> sounds good. it just so happens that I am also a 32 slut. 20k/10k is fine your in the rockies not maritime snow, GTX and high xxk/xxk is not too necessary as warm layers are.


Help me choose here. 32 or volcom. 32 looks mad insulated and thick, where as volcom looks a little thinner and more room to move around in and layer. They're both $160 on evo.

Edit: Nevermind, just ordered the volcoms.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

crystal said:


> Help me choose here. 32 or volcom. 32 looks mad insulated and thick, where as volcom looks a little thinner and more room to move around in and layer. They're both $160 on evo.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, just ordered the volcoms.


32 is a boot company.

Volcom is an outerwear company (more than that, but they are a major player in that arena).

Good call :thumbsup:


----------

